

Ask HN: Why hasn't Vine built a platform for discovering vines in browser? - rnochumo

I would assume Vine is eventually getting around to building a better web based discovery experience for vines.<p>Currently all they have though is the ability to view 1 vine at a time in browser and that's assuming you have the URL to the vine.<p>So a friend and I decided to build a better viewing and discovery experience of Vines in your browser.<p>We launched http://www.vined.co yesterday and would like your feedback. We used the Twiiter API.<p>Go ahead and search for a popular hashtag like #mardigras #carnival #magic #howto etc and we pull in all the vines for you.<p>You can also search for a twitter @username and we will pull in all their tweets that include a vine.<p>You can play and pause the videos by clicking on the videos themselves.<p>Please let me know if you have any questions or feedback for us.
======
alexdevkar
Vine seems best suited to be a content creation tool for twitter. I would be
very curious to see data on traffic for vines from twitter vs. all other
sources.

------
eurodance
They are probably doing this right now, don't you think.

~~~
rnochumo
I wouldn't be surprised at all, but we wanted to take our own stab at it to
see how people might respond to it.

